# Pictured rocks, marquette area kayaks



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey all. I'm looking for kayak rentals and have a few questions about Pictured Rocks kayaking. First, is a guide required? I'm not sure how it could be required as you are on the lake, but I heard it might be so if anyone could shed some light on that I would appreciate it. I wouldn't mind going with a guide but I don't feel like paying $125/person which seems to be the going rate. Anybody know of any cheaper outfits?


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Don't see how or who would require a guide. These guys in Marquette took good care of us; we rented tandem sea kayaks for half a day and it ran $65/unit. Not sure what they'd charge for Pictured Rocks. If you can transport the kayak(s) yourself it keeps the cost down..

http://www.uncleduckyoutfitters.com/

BTW Here's a thread I posted with some pics from the paddle we did from Presque Isle in Marquette:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=342068

Hope this helps


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

guide is not legally required. depending on your trip though a guide may be enjoyed. 3 day overnight? day trip? there is a spot of 12 miles or so where if you tip you are on your own no landing. If you are comfy then go do it.
we are looking at august 13-16 for trip ourselves


----------

